# لم يستطيع المسيحيين الرد



## ahmedmalah (26 نوفمبر 2006)

تم حذف مشاركتى عن نبي الله داود حيث يوجد فى سفر صموئيل الثانى افتراء على سيدنا داود بأنة يضاجع النساء ولم يستطيع احد الرد ثم حذفوها منعا للفضيحة 






فضيحة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخى بأمكانك تبعتلى الموضوع تانى فى رسالة خاصة 

و انا بأذن الرب يسوع هرد عليك

تحياتى و فى انتظار الرسالة*


----------



## mostfa (26 نوفمبر 2006)

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## mery (26 نوفمبر 2006)

حرر للخروج عن الموضوع

Fadie


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بص يا مصطفى اول حاجة المكان اللى بنصلى فية اسمة كنيسة مش معبد ..

و اعتقد انت عارف كويس ان اسمها كنيسة 

و عارف كمان انت بتحس بأية لما تعدى من قدامها و ماتقليش مش بحس بحاجة او تقلى مش بعدى من قدامها تبقى كداب فى الحالتين لان الكنيسة موجودة فى شوارع رئيسية فى مصر و ماتقدرش ماتعديش من قدامها حتى ولو بالعربية شوف قلبك بيحس بأية بمجرد ماتعدى قدامها
مش مطلوب منك ترد علية بتحس بأية بس خد بالك و خلاص ...

ثانيآ انا بقول فى رسالة خاصة علشان ماتتحزفش تانى .. فهمت ولا لسة ؟؟؟

و ثالثآ ماتحولش بمكر الثعالب انك تستفزهم و ينزلوا الموضوع ( دة لو كان فية موضوع من اساسة ) هما احرار اصحاب المنتدى يسيبة اللى يسيبوة و يشيلوا اللى مايعجبهمش هما حرين انت شريكهم ؟ عجبك الوضع على كدة اهلآ و سهلآ مش عجبك و رينا جمال خطوتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> معليش لتطفلي ممكن تثبتلي انو ( الرب يسوع ) ده قلتو انت في كلامك في رساله خاصه  ممكن...!!! من الانجيل



اية السؤال مش فهمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mostfa (26 نوفمبر 2006)

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## samehvan (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخت فراشة مسيحية 

بدأت كلامك جميل جدا وكدت أهنأك وأشجعك على هدوئك وأسلوبك الرقيق الذى يخرج من فراشة حقيقية وأتمنى أن تعودى إليه مرة أخرى ,, فقليلا ما نجد هنا من يكلمنا بهذا الإحترام

الأخ أحمد 

دائما ما أسمع عن موضوعات حذفت وعندما أسأل يخبرونى أن به من الألفاظ ما هو خارج عن الأدب أو مسيئ للديانة المسيحية ولا أدرى إن كان فى موضوعك مثل هذا أم لا 

أما مسألة الرسائل الخاصة فلا أعتقد أنها فكرة سديدة فالموضوعات تطرح هنا حتى يستفيد الكل

وفى إنتظار رأى الأخ فادى عن سبب الحذف وإمكانية عرض الموضوع على العام مرة أخرى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الكنيسة مش منغلقة أبدآ .. هى منغلقة فى عقلك انت و انا التمسلك العذر 

الكنيسة فاتحة ابوابها لأولاد ربنا كلهم ولا شك انت واحد منهم

و بأمكانك تدخل و تشوف الكنيسة فيها اية و تشوف بنصلى القداس ازاى يو الاحد و يوم الجمعة

و ممكن تشوفها فى كل ايام الاسبوع .. ادخل شوفها مش هتخصر حاجة و محدش هيسألك انت رايح فين .. لأنهم عارفين ان الكنيسة بيت الله و مايقدروش يمنعوا حد من دخول بيت الله ..

ادخل و صلى حتى صلاتك اللى بتقولها فى الجامع .. بدام بتصلى لربنا يبقى قولة ..

ادخل الكنيسة و اطلب منة طلب ( طبعآ طلبتنا كتير لربنا ) اطلب منة كل حاجة بس بإيمان و صدقنى هيستجيب لطلبك .

جرب مش هتخصر حاجة ..*



> الأخت فراشة مسيحية
> 
> بدأت كلامك جميل جدا وكدت أهنأك وأشجعك على هدوئك وأسلوبك الرقيق الذى يخرج من فراشة حقيقية وأتمنى أن تعودى إليه مرة أخرى ,, فقليلا ما نجد هنا من يكلمنا بهذا الإحترام



*الأخ سامح شكرآ على كلامك الجميل ..

و انا بعتذر عن اى كلام قلتة بدون احترام ..

بس انا مش ملاك و فية بعض الاخوة المسلمين بيقولوا كلام صعب جدآ جدآ علية و بكتب بأنفعال ..

أعتذر مرة أخرى ..*


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

قلة ادب او خروج عن الموضوع هيحذف

مفهوم؟

تقول ان الموضوع حذف و لكن اى مداخلة او موضوع يحذف يكون موجود و بجانبه انه محذوف

فهل يمكن ان تقول لى اين موضوعك المحذوف؟

اما عن سؤالك فأقول لك بأعلى صوت داود زنى و لكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الان ما المانع ان يزنى داود؟؟؟​


----------



## mostfa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> قلة ادب او خروج عن الموضوع هيحذف
> 
> مفهوم؟
> 
> ...



ممكن بعد اذنك اقول انا اين الموضوع لانى رادد عليه يوجد تعديل يقوم به المشرف على المشاركة وهذا ما يشاهده العضو ويظهر له حذا المشاركة من الداخل لا اصل الموضوع 
ويوجد ايضا حذف من المشرف ويشاهده المشرفين والادارة فقط ولا يشاهده العضو 
يسمى حذف بسيط تقرر فيه الادارة الابقاء على الموضوع او الحذف النهائى  
اما الحذف النهائى للموضوع فهو للمدير العام


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> ممكن بعد اذنك اقول انا اين الموضوع لانى رادد عليه يوجد تعديل يقوم به المشرف على المشاركة وهذا ما يشاهده العضو ويظهر له حذا المشاركة من الداخل لا اصل الموضوع
> ويوجد ايضا حذف من المشرف ويشاهده المشرفين والادارة فقط ولا يشاهده العضو
> يسمى حذف بسيط تقرر فيه الادارة الابقاء على الموضوع او الحذف النهائى
> اما الحذف النهائى للموضوع فهو للمدير العام


 
انت هنا و انا هنا هيا قل لى ما اعتراضك على ان يكون داود زنى؟


----------



## mostfa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*اولا مرحبا بك 
ثانيا اقول لك سبب اعتراضى اولا نقول: إن الانبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام معصومون في زمان النبوة عن الكبائر والصغائر  .
قالى تعالى 
 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ
كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِندَ اللَّهِ أَن تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ

فكيف سيدعو النبي الناس للابتعاد عن المعاصي التي يقومون هم انفسهم بها....!!!!!!!!!!!!

اليس هذا افضل من ان يكون الرسل الذين يبلغون رسالة الله زناة 
فقل لى بالله عليك  كيف أصدق الزناة ؟؟؟ كيف كيف كيف الا تعقلون اى عقل فطرته سليمه يأبى ذلك 
فأتهامكم له بالزنى معنى ذلك انه لم يكن بالمستوى الطلوب من الامانة والنزاه حتى يكون نبيا 
لن اقحم مشاركتى بقصة داود عليه السلام من القرآن بل ادعوكم جميعا لقرآتها بتأنى وتبدر ومقارنتها بما لديكم من سيرته ولكن بدون اى تعصب او اهواء بل بنية البحث عن الحقيقة 
كما ترى انهم خانو الله فى اخلاقهم فكيف اصدق نبى زانى وكيف يكون نبى اصلا وهو زانى *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 نوفمبر 2006)

mostfa قال:


> *اولا مرحبا بك
> ثانيا اقول لك سبب اعتراضى اولا نقول: إن الانبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام معصومون في زمان النبوة عن الكبائر والصغائر  .
> قالى تعالى
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ
> ...




هل انت ماشي على هذه النظرية ؟ :dntknw: 
اذا كيف تعبد محمد وهو زنى مع ماريا ؟


----------



## mostfa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*


LightBlue70 قال:






هل انت ماشي على هذه النظرية ؟ :dntknw: 
اذا كيف تعبد محمد وهو زنى مع ماريا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


انى والله لا اعلم الغيب ولكنى لست اول مره احاور فيها 
فانى اعلم بحكم تجاربى مع الاخرين وفى مواقع كثيرة 
ردود فعلكم واسلوبكم فى الأسألة لاننا ليس عندنا ما يعيب اسلامنا ولله الحمد 
نتحدث ونتوقع ان تأتى بشبها مبنية على ردى ولله الحمد فديننا واضح كالشمس 
فهذا راجع لجهلك بالدين الاسلامى على العموم المسألة تحتاج تحضير حتى لا تقول كوبى وبيسط 
حتى اعلمك الاسلام جيدا ولى كلمة سريعة ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  لم يزنى 
فشتان بين ادعائكم على الانبياء وبين هذه المسألة فأنتظرنى فلى عودة لتوضيحها لك ولاخوانك*​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 نوفمبر 2006)

mostfa قال:


> *
> 
> انى والله لا اعلم الغيب ولكنى لست اول مره احاور فيها
> فانى اعلم بحكم تجاربى مع الاخرين وفى مواقع كثيرة
> ...



التحريم 1.محمد زنى مع ماريا القبطية في بيت حفصة فعندما رجعت حفصة دخلت بيتها فوجدت محمد يطأ مارية , فقالت : يا رسول الله في بيتي تفعل هذا وعلى فراشي

ابن كثير:

 ثَابِت عَنْ أَنَس أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَتْ لَهُ أَمَة يَطَؤُهَا فَلَمْ تَزَلْ بِهِ عَائِشَة وَحَفْصَة حَتَّى حَرَّمَهَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " يَا أَيّهَا النَّبِيّ لِمَ تُحَرِّم مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّه لَك " إِلَى آخِر الْآيَة . وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير حَدَّثَنِي اِبْن عَبْد الرَّحِيم الْبَرْقِيّ حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن أَبِي مَرْيَم ثَنَا أَبُو غَسَّان حَدَّثَنِي زَيْد بْن أَسْلَمَ أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَصَابَ أُمّ إِبْرَاهِيم فِي بَيْت بَعْض نِسَائِهِ فَقَالَتْ أَيْ رَسُولَ اللَّه فِي بَيْتِي وَعَلَى فِرَاشِي ؟ فَجَعَلَهَا عَلَيْهِ حَرَامًا قَالَتْ أَيْ رَسُول اللَّه كَيْف يُحَرَّم عَلَيْك الْحَلَال ؟ فَحَلَفَ لَهَا بِاَللَّهِ لَا يُصِيبهَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " يَا أَيّهَا النَّبِيّ لِمَ تُحَرِّم مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّه لَك " قَالَ زَيْد بْن أَسْلَمَ فَقَوْله أَنْتِ عَلَيَّ حَرَام لَغْو وَهَكَذَا رَوَى عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن زَيْد عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير أَيْضًا حَدَّثَنَا يُونُس ثَنَا اِبْن وَهْب عَنْ مَالِك عَنْ زَيْد بْن أَسْلَمَ قَالَ : قَالَ لَهَا " أَنْتِ عَلَيَّ حَرَام وَاَللَّهِ لَا أَطَؤُك " وَقَالَ سُفْيَان الثَّوْرِيّ عَنْ اِبْن عُلَيَّة عَنْ دَاوُد بْن أَبِي هِنْد عَنْ الشَّعْبِيّ عَنْ مَسْرُوق قَالَ آلَى رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَحَرَّمَ فَعُوتِبَ فِي التَّحْرِيم وَأُمِرَ بِالْكَفَّارَةِ فِي الْيَمِين رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير وَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَنْ قَتَادَة وَغَيْره عَنْ الشَّعْبِيّ نَفْسه وَكَذَا قَالَ غَيْر وَاحِد مِنْ السَّلَف مِنْهُمْ الضَّحَّاك وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة وَمُقَاتِل بْن حَيَّان وَرَوَى الْعَوْفِيّ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : قُلْت لِعُمَرَ بْن الْخَطَّاب مَنْ الْمَرْأَتَانِ ؟ قَالَ عَائِشَة وَحَفْصَة وَكَانَ بَدْء الْحَدِيث فِي شَأْن أُمّ إِبْرَاهِيم مَارِيَة أَصَابَهَا النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَيْت حَفْصَة فِي نَوْبَتهَا فَوَجَدَتْ حَفْصَة فَقَالَتْ يَا نَبِيّ اللَّه لَقَدْ جِئْت إِلَيَّ شَيْئًا مَا جِئْت إِلَى أَحَد مِنْ أَزْوَاجك فِي يَوْمِي وَفِي دَوْرِي وَعَلَى فِرَاشِي قَالَ " أَلَا تَرْضَيْنَ أَنْ أُحَرِّمَهَا فَلَا أَقْرَبَهَا " قَالَتْ بَلَى فَحَرَّمَهَا وَقَالَ لَهَا " لَا تَذْكُرِي ذَلِكَ لِأَحَدٍ " فَذَكَرَتْهُ لِعَائِشَةَ فَأَظْهَرَهُ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " يَا أَيّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّم مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّه لَك تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَات أَزْوَاجك " الْآيَات كُلّهَا فَبَلَغَنَا أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَفَّرَ عَنْ يَمِينه وَأَصَابَ جَارِيَتَهُ وَقَالَ الْهَيْثَم بْن كُلَيْب فِي مُسْنَده ثَنَا أَبُو قِلَابَةَ عَبْد الْمَلِك بْن مُحَمَّد الرَّقَاشِيّ ثَنَا مُسْلِم بْن إِبْرَاهِيم ثَنَا جَرِير بْن حَازِم عَنْ أَيُّوب عَنْ نَافِع عَنْ اِبْن عُمَر عَنْ عُمَر قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِحَفْصَةَ " لَا تُخْبِرِي أَحَدًا وَإِنَّ أُمّ إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيَّ حَرَام " فَقَالَتْ أَتُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّه لَك ؟ قَالَ " فَوَاَللَّهِ لَا أَقْرَبُهَا " قَالَ فَلَمْ يَقْرَبْهَا حَتَّى أَخْبَرَتْ عَائِشَة.

راجع تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير القرآن العظيم)
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=66&nAya=1
او
http://www.aldalil-walborhan.com/aldalil/akhlak_mohamad/local_quran/katheer66_1.htm

أخبرنا محمد بن منصور الطوسي أخبرنا علي بن عمر بن مهدي أخبرنا الحسين بن إسماعيل العاملي أخبرنا عبد الله بن شبيب قال‏:‏ حدثني إسحاق بن محمد أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر قال حدثني أبو النضر مولى عمر بن عبيد الله عن علي بن عباس عن ابن عباس عن عمر قال‏:‏ دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم ولده مارية في بيت حفصة فوجدته حفصة معها فقالت‏:‏ لم تدخلها بيتي ما صنعت بي هذا من بين نسائك إلا من هواني عليك فقال لها‏:‏ لا تذكري هذا لعائشة هي علي حرام إن قربتها قالت حفصة‏:‏ وكيف تحرم عليك وهي جاريتك فحلف لها لا يقربها وقال لها‏:‏ لا تذكريه لأحد فذكرته لعائشة فأبى أن يدخل على نسائه شهراً واعتزلهن تسعاً وعشرين ليلة فأنزل الله تبارك وتعالى لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك الآية.

راجع أسباب النزول للواحدي النسيابوري
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=153&CID=15#s3
او
http://www.aldalil-walborhan.com/aldalil/akhlak_mohamad/local_al_eman/eman153_15.htm#s3

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نَصْرٍ : عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ قَتَادَةَ أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ النَّضْرَوِىُّ الْهَرَوِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ نَجْدَةَ حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمٌ أَخْبَرَنَا عَبِيدَةُ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجُوَيْبِرٍ عَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ : أَنَّ حَفْصَةَ أُمَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَضِىَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا زَارَتْ أَبَاهَا ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ وَكَانَ يَوْمَهَا فَلَمَّا جَاءَ النَّبِىُّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَلَمْ يَرَهَا فِى الْمَنْزِلِ فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى أَمَتِهِ مَارِيَةَ الْقِبْطِيَّةِ فَأَصَابَ مِنْهَا فِى بَيْتِ حَفْصَةَ فَجَاءَتْ حَفْصَةُ عَلَى تِلْكَ الْحَالَةِ فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَتَفْعَلُ هَذَا فِى بَيْتِى وَفِى يَوْمِى قَالَ :« فَإِنَّهَا عَلَىَّ حَرَامٌ لاَ تُخْبِرِى بِذَلِكَ أَحَدًا ». فَانْطَلَقَتْ حَفْصَةُ إِلَى عَائِشَةَ فَأَخْبَرَتْهَا بِذَلِكَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِى كِتَابِهِ (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِىُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ (وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) فَأُمِرَ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَيُرَاجِعَ أَمَتَهُ. وَبِمَعْنَاهُ ذَكَرَهُ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِىُّ مُرْسَلاً.

سنن البيهقي .. كتاب الخلع و الطلاق .. باب من قال لأمته أنت علي حرام
http://www.alazhr.com/Al-Sonna/Defa...Doc=Doc12&n=18602&StartFrom=18335&Total=18687
او
http://www.aldalil-walborhan.com/aldalil/akhlak_mohamad/local_azhar/azhar15473.htm


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> تم حذف مشاركتى عن نبي الله داود حيث يوجد فى سفر صموئيل الثانى افتراء على سيدنا داود بأنة يضاجع النساء ولم يستطيع احد الرد ثم حذفوها منعا للفضيحة





ahmedmalah قال:


> فضيحة​





يالحزني لهذا المستوى الذي نتحاور فيه... هل انت هنا لتفضح المسيحيين ام لتعرف الحق؟

بعدين انا من حذف ردك لانك طرحته في موضوع معارض, و لو تفضلت و طرحته في موضوع مستقل كما عرضت موضوع سفر نشيد الانشاد لما حذف
فكيف احذف هذا و ابقى على ذلك ان كانت فضيحة؟

و على اي حال, داود زنى, ما الاعتراض في ذلك؟


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*ممكن نبقى مسيحيات و بلاش خروج للاسلاميات في هذا القسم يا احبة...*


----------



## masry_1979 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

استغفر الله العظيم والله لم يزني نبي الله داوود ولا اي نبي 

نبي يفعل الكبائر وكبائر المحرمات لا والله ولا اي نبي .

وبخصوص الموضوع فعلا الموضوع اتحذف والله انا شفتو والله لم يكن فيه اي لفظ خارج غير الموجود في الإنجيل .

الموضوع فعلا اتحذف واللي حذفوا لازم يفكر في ايه ممكن يستعر او يسيئ له .

وكنت انا راددت مرتين فيه اتحذف رد لي ولم يكن الرد به اساءة ادب وافاجئ بل اصعق بأن يحذف موضوع في منتدى يقال انه حر ويعتز بكلام الرب .


----------



## samehvan (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> الأخ سامح شكرآ على كلامك الجميل ..
> 
> و انا بعتذر عن اى كلام قلتة بدون احترام ..
> 
> ...



الأخت فراشة

لا داعى للإعتذار فأنا أعلم أن الإنفعال أحيانا يخرج المرء عن شعوره ,, فكلنا كذلك
وأتمنى أن يستمر الإحترام

فادى وماى روك

عندما يتطرق مسلم لذكر المسيحيات لمجرد تقريب وجهة نظره تقومون بالحذف الكامل للمشاركة ولا تكتفون بمجرد التنبيه

يا ريت نحس بشوية عدل

أما مسألة الإعتراض على زنا داوود

فهى إعتراض على القصة كاملة

أعلم أنه لا يوجد إنسان لم يخطئ (ولكل حدوده فى الخطأ ) فلا يمكن إعتبار خطأ إنسان عادى خطأ عاديا أيضا بالنسبة لنبى أو رسول ,, بل إننا لا نساوى بين ذات الخطأ إذا صدر من إنسان بعيد عن الله مثلا وصدر من شيخ أو قس فالمسأله أعمق وأكبر بكثير من ذلك

فما بالك وهذا الخطأ يتكرر ويتكرر ؟؟؟؟؟

من ناحية أخرى هل يمكننى فتح موضوع قصة لوط مع بنتيه هنا أم لا ؟ فلدى فيها أسئلة أتمنى أن أجد لها جوابا


----------



## masry_1979 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه سيبوه يفتح الموضوع 

عايزين نعرف الحقيقة منكم واكرر ليه بس توقيعي يتم حذفه .

انا لم أخطأ . وهذا هو التوقيع لو كان فيه خطأ

لأن المعلق ملعون من الله 
 (( لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً ))
 (( وهؤلاء يُحَارِبُونَ الخروف ، وَلَكِنَّ الخروف يَهْزِمُهُمْ ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ  ))


----------



## mostfa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie

آخر تعديل بواسطة Fadie : اليوم في الساعة 10:48 AM. 
ليس جديد عليكم يا من حرفتم الكتاب المقدس ان تحرفوا مشاركتى وتحذفوا ردى المدحض لهذا الجاهل فعلا صدق الله العظيم 
القائل فى محكم التنزيل 
{من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه}

"النساء:46".
*​


----------



## mostfa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

mostfa قال:


> حرر لقلة الادب
> 
> Fadie



نحمد الله على نعمة الله الاسلام 
ان الدين عند الله الاسلام 
ما تفعلونه فى مشاركتنا اكبر دليل على صدق قرآننا يامن حرفتم الكتاب المقدس ليس جديد عليكم ان تحرفوا مشاركتنا 
{من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه}

"النساء:46".


----------



## Truth (28 نوفمبر 2006)

لا أدري هذا الصراع العقيم بين الديانتين الى أين ذاهب..ما الفائدة لو أقنع أحدكما الآخر أم لا..
على كل حال سأسير كما تشاؤون..

ما الذي يزيدكم أو ماذا تخسرون لو عرفتم انه زنى أم لا..
ماذا تربحون ايضآ لو عرفتم أن محمد ضاجع بنت التسع سنوات أو بنت الأربعين..لو تزوج تسع أو تسعون..
المهم أنتم ماذا تعلمتم و أنتم ماذا تعملون..أجنيتم محبة وسلام؟ فطوبى لكم ..أو خلقتم ارهاب ورفض آخر؟ فعار عليكم..
فعلا ان من ثمارهم تعرفونهم..كما ان البذور الجيدة تعطي شجرة جيدة ومنها ثمار صالحة ..كذا هم الأنبياء..من جاء بكلمة حق أعطى ثمار سليمة ,صالحة, محبة للسلام..
ومن جاء بكلمة فاسدة جاء بشعب دموي قاتل , شرس,رافض للغير, ارهابي. 
هل احترم من وصف الآخر بالكفار و القردة و الخنازير.
ام أحترم من قال احبوا اعداءكم.
او ذاك الذي قال لا تؤذي حتى الحيوان فحتى للحجر روح..
أما زلتم تتشاجرون على اي كتاب هو محرف..اليكم الجواب بكل بساطة.
ان اعترف الاسلام مسبقا بان الانجيل ايضا كتاب سماوي فهذا يعني انه معصوم عن التحريف..فان التحريف يدل على ان الله غير قادر ان يحمي  كتبه ..مما يدل على ان المسيحية ليست دين الله , وهذا يخالف العديد من الآيات القرآنية التي تصرح ذلك..فتبطل صحة القرآن ايضآ..
على الاسلام التفكير قبل اتهام العهد الجديد بالتحريف لأنه كما اوضحت يسئ لمصداقية القرآن..
اما لو كان الانجيل محرف فلا بد للقرآن ان يتعرض للتحريف لأن الله غير قادر على حماية كلمته ..فماذا تختارون؟ ضعف الله ام مصاقية الانجيل؟؟
للأسف قد ظهر ردي وكأني ادافع عن المسيحية لكني للأسف لست..

لكن اخيرا أحب ان أقول لصاحب الموضوع الأصلي  ان النبي داوود لا يخص المسيحية..وعليك استيعاب ان العهد الجديد فقط هو ما تقوم عليه عقيدة الايمان المسيحي..اما داوود وقصة الزنى التي ذكرتها في العهد القديم اي التوراة .. فلماذا تحارب المسيحيون بما ليس لهم..
وها أنا  رددت على  اي حال
.....و شكرا


----------



## فادية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

نفسي فيوم من الايام اشوف مسلم ينتقد المسيحيه بالعهد الجديد الذي هو اساس مسيحيتنا 
دائما بيلجؤ للعهد القديم لقله حيلتهم بايجاد ما ينتقدوننا به في صميم عقيدتنا


----------



## ahmedmalah (28 نوفمبر 2006)

كلامكم هذا يدل على انكم تتبرأون من العهد القديم والذى هو جزء لا تجزئ من كتابكم المقدس وهذا اعتراف ضمنى منكم ان العهد القديم محرف 

والاخ تروث يتكلم وكأنة محايد لكن واضح التحيز

اما بالنسبة للقرأن فإن الله تكفل بحمايتة (إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا لة لحافظون) واعلم انكم ستقولون بما ان الانجيل انزلة الله لماذا لم يحمية(انا اتكلم عن الانجيل الحق وليس انجيلكم الحالى) اليس الله قادر على حمايتة . فأقول لكم ان هذا هو امتحان الله كما امتحن اليهود بالدين المسيحى لانة اذا تكفل الله بحماية الانجيل من التحريف لما كان ما نحن فية الان .سيكون من السهل ان تعرفوا ان الاسلام هو الدين الحق .وهذا متوافق جدا مع كلامكم حيث انكم تتبرأون من العهد القديم والذى من المفترض انكم تؤمنون بة 

انا اريدكم ان تفكروا بتجرد ولو 5 دقائق فما حدث مع المسيحية حدث مع الاسلام .قوم يدينون باليهودية ثم ينزل الله المسيحية ثم القوم الذين يدينون بالمسيحية ينزل عليهم الله الاسلام

ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وصلت


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لمن ادخل موضوع زواج الرسول بالسيدة ماريه رضى الله عنها 
هو استشهد بالاحاديث فهل فى الاحاديث مايقول انه زنى بها؟
ثانيا اذا كنت بتستشهد بالاحاديث فهذا يعنى انك تصدقها 
الان اخبرنى عن النكاح فى الاسلام شروطه وكيف هو (من الاحاديث كما استشهدت قبلا) 
ستجد ان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يزنى ابدا
كما ان النبى داوود لم يزنى بل انتم من رماه بالزنى


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> *ليس جديد عليكم يا من حرفتم الكتاب المقدس ان تحرفوا مشاركتى وتحذفوا ردى المدحض لهذا الجاهل فعلا صدق الله العظيم
> القائل فى محكم التنزيل*


 
اعصابك



> كلامكم هذا يدل على انكم تتبرأون من العهد القديم والذى هو جزء لا تجزئ من كتابكم المقدس وهذا اعتراف ضمنى منكم ان العهد القديم محرف


 
الاخت فادية تتكلم من منطلق ان العهد القديم هو اساس العقيدة اليهودية اما اساس العقيدة المسيحية فهو العهد الجديد


----------



## Truth (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل كلامك يا سيد أحمد..فقد قلت ان هناك انجيل حالي و انجيل أصلي لم يحرف..ان دل على شئ يدل على ان الله فعلآ غير قادر على حماية انجيله الأصلي فتعرض للتحريف.. لكن لماذا؟؟ أليس الله كامل..
ألا يملك السلطة الكافية لحماية احد كتبه ..
وقد ذكرت أنه لم يتكفل بحماية الانجيل , على ماذا بنيت جملتك هذه..
فلو سمح الله بتحريف كتابه فهو دليل ضعفه..أو أنزل كتاب آخر يلغي فيه الأول فهذا دليل فصام شخصيته...فماذا تختار.
ثم أنك قلت :قوم يدينون باليهودية ثم ينزل الله المسيحية ثم القوم الذين يدينون بالمسيحية ينزل عليهم الله الاسلام.
هل أفهم من كلامك أن الجزيرة العربية و محمد الرسول كانوا مسيحيين .. فهذا يثبت ادعاءات المسيحيون بما يخص القس ورقة بن نوفل و الراهب بحيرة..وتلقينهم الرسول الكريم  للقرآن.


"موطني يا مهبط الأنبياء , كان يكفي واحد لو لم نكن أغبياء."
رئيس منظمة "عين الحقيقة".......Truth


----------



## samehvan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> نفسي فيوم من الايام اشوف مسلم ينتقد المسيحيه بالعهد الجديد الذي هو اساس مسيحيتنا
> دائما بيلجؤ للعهد القديم لقله حيلتهم بايجاد ما ينتقدوننا به في صميم عقيدتنا



لم أرى لك ردود فى مواضيع تخص العهد الجديد ,, عموما إنتظرينى


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> لم أرى لك ردود فى مواضيع تخص العهد الجديد ,, عموما إنتظرينى


 
منتظرك


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> لم أرى لك ردود فى مواضيع تخص العهد الجديد ,, عموما إنتظرينى


 
منتظرك


----------



## mostfa (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> نفسي فيوم من الايام اشوف مسلم ينتقد المسيحيه بالعهد الجديد الذي هو اساس مسيحيتنا
> دائما بيلجؤ للعهد القديم لقله حيلتهم بايجاد ما ينتقدوننا به في صميم عقيدتنا



موجود كتير انتى بس ادخلى جوجل واعملى شيرش وسوف تصلى ان شاء الله


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> لم أرى لك ردود فى مواضيع تخص العهد الجديد
> انا موجوده في كل المنتدى مش محصورة في قسم واحد
> 
> ,, عموما إنتظرينى


يا ساتر يا رب اي انت رايح تجيب السيف والا ايه !!!! :new2:


----------



## mostfa (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> يا ساتر يا رب اي انت رايح تجيب السيف والا ايه !!!! :new2:



بصرراحة يا فادية المستوى اللى بتتكلمى به لا يليق بمن كتب تحت اسمه محاور


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

mostfa قال:


> بصرراحة يا فادية المستوى اللى بتتكلمى به لا يليق بمن كتب تحت اسمه محاور




خلاص لو حضرتك معترض على الي مكتوب تحت اسمي قدم شكوى للمدير يلغيه 
ولا تزعل يا اخي العزيز


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا ساتر يا رب اي انت رايح تجيب السيف والا ايه !!!!



ههههههههههههه  أيوة طبعا بس مش السيف اللى فى بالك

أدعو أن يكون سيف الحق


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Truth قال:


> جميل كلامك يا سيد أحمد..فقد قلت ان هناك انجيل حالي و انجيل أصلي لم يحرف..ان دل على شئ يدل على ان الله فعلآ غير قادر على حماية انجيله الأصلي فتعرض للتحريف.. لكن لماذا؟؟ أليس الله كامل..
> Truth


لا عزيزى الله سبحانه و تعالى قادر على حماية كتبه و لكن ترك مهمة حفظ الكتب الأخرى غير القرأن الكريم لمن أنزلها عليهم ( أمانة) و كونهم خالفوا أمر الله لهم بحفظها و ضيّعهوها فهذا لا يعدّ ضعفا من الله سبحانه و تعالى .
و المسألة ببساطة الله أمر الناس بعدم السرقة , فهل أذا سرق شخص يعتبر هذا ضعفا من الله ؟
و اخيرا أقرأ هذه النصوص جيدا

Rom 3:2  كَثِيرٌ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ! أَمَّا أَوَّلاً فَلأَنَّهُمُ اسْتُؤْمِنُوا عَلَى أَقْوَالِ اللهِ. 
Rom 3:3  فَمَاذَا إِنْ كَانَ قَوْمٌ لَمْ يَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ؟ أَفَلَعَلَّ عَدَمَ أَمَانَتِهِمْ يُبْطِلُ أَمَانَةَ اللهِ؟ 
Rom 3:4  حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ».



Truth قال:


> وقد ذكرت أنه لم يتكفل بحماية الانجيل , على ماذا بنيت جملتك هذه..
> 
> Truth



عزيزى هناك العديد من نصوص الكتاب المقدس التى تقول صراحة أن اليهود قد حرفوا  كلام الله

و على سبيل المثال :

Jer 8:8  كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ حُكَمَاءُ وَشَرِيعَةُ الرَّبِّ مَعَنَا؟ حَقّاً إِنَّهُ إِلَى الْكَذِبِ حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ الْكَاذِبُ.



Jer 23:36  أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِنَا.


----------



## Fadie (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> Jer 8:8 كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ حُكَمَاءُ وَشَرِيعَةُ الرَّبِّ مَعَنَا؟ حَقّاً إِنَّهُ إِلَى الْكَذِبِ حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ الْكَاذِبُ.
> 
> Jer 23:36 أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِنَا.


 
أ) لقد كان عصر أرميا النبي يمتلىء بالأنبياء الكذبة وكان كل منهم يزعم أن الله يوحي إليه وقد تبعهم بعض الكهنة ولكن كان كلامهم كله كذب ولذا يوبخهم الله عن طريق ارميا النبي الذي كان النبي الموحى إليه من الله. أنه يوبخ الأنبياء الكذبة لأنهم ينسبون لله كلام لم يتكلم به معهم ويفسرون شريعته على هواهم!! يقول الكتاب: " هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم. فأنهم يجعلونكم باطلا. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب. قائلين قولا لمحتقريّ قال الرب يكون لكم سلام. ويقولون لكل من يسير في عناد قلبه لا يأتي عليكم شر. لأنه من وقف في مجلس الرب ورأى وسمع كلمته. من أصغى لكلمته وسمع ها زوبعة الرب. غيظ يخرج ونوء هائج. على رؤوس الأشرار يثور. لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويقيم مقاصد قلبه.في آخر الأيام تفهمون فهما. لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جروا. لم أتكلم معهم بل هم تنبأوا. ولو وقفوا في مجلسي لأخبروا شعبي بكلامي وردّوهم عن طريقهم الرديء وعن شر أعمالهم " (ار23:15-23).
(ب) ويشكو ارميا النبي من أن " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا (ار23: 36). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرانية " הפך - hâphak " والتي تترجم أسأتم استخدام كلام الإله ":
" for you have perverted the words of the living God" أي " أسأتم استعمال كلمة الله الحي ".أي أنه يقول كل واحد يمشي على هواه " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه ". كما أنكم أسأتم استخدام كلمة الله في غير هدفها وبغير معناها الأصلي. وأيضاً " you are twisting my wordsinto a lie "!! 
(ج) أما قوله " كيف تقولون: نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟ حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". فلا يقصد هنا تحريف النص إنما تحريف الكتبة للمعنى لا للنص، فالكاتب يكتب تفسيرات لكلمة الله وفي هذه التفسيرات يؤل المعنى على هواه. وقوله " حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب "، يعني كذبوا في تفسيرها وتأويلها وشرح معناها وناوروا في كلمة الناموس ليفسدوا معناه. فقد كان هؤلاء الكتبة حافظين للناموس وقد حوروا معناه وأولوه على أهوائهم!!


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزى الاستاذ فادى
سعيد جدا باهتمامك و ردك على مشاركتى المتواضعة
و لكن فى البداية أحب أن أقول أننى اعرف الانجليزية عزيزى و كلمة perverted  تعنى أيضا حرّف ( برجاء مراجعة أى قاموس )

ثانيا : أنظروا معى الى هذه النصوص :

Jer 23:33  وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ أَوْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ كَاهِنٌ: [مَا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ؟] فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: [أَيُّ وَحْيٍ؟ إِنِّي أَرْفُضُكُمْ - هُوَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ. 

الكلام هنا للرب يقول للنبى ارميا أذا سألوك عن وحى الرب ( ما هو وحى الرب ؟ أين هو وحى الرب ؟)
فقل لهم أى وحى ؟
عن أى وحى تتحدثون ؟ لانهم ببساطة قد حرفوا الكلام نفسه الشريعة نفسها كما يقول النص فى ارميا 8 - 8  تم تحريف الشريعة المكتوبة نفسها  بحيث لا يمكن ان نتحدث عن وحى للرب .


Jer 23:38  وَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ - فَلِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: مِنْ أَجْلِ قَوْلِكُمْ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ وَقَدْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ قَائِلاً لاَ تَقُولُوا: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ 

و هنا الرب نفسه يرفض أن يطلق على بين يديهم وحى الرب لأنه ببساطة ليس وحى الرب

لهذا فقد جاءهم العقاب و أذا كان المقصود فقط تحريف التفسير لكان المفترض حين يسأله الشعب ( و اقصد ارميا) ان يوضح لهم حقيقة شريعة الرب و يظهر لهم التفسير الحقيقى لأن الشعب هنا مضلل و برىء و لم يرتكب خطأ
و لكن اللله ائتمن هؤلاء القوم على كلامه و أمرهم بحفظه فلم يحفظوه لهذا حق  عليهم العقاب
كما فى هذه النصوص :
Jer 23:39  لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أَنْسَاكُمْ نِسْيَاناً وَأَرْفُضُكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ وَجْهِي أَنْتُمْ وَالْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهَا. 
Jer 23:40  وَأَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَاراً أَبَدِيّاً وَخِزْياً أَبَدِيّاً لاَ يُنْسَى]. 

و بالمناسبة كلامى هذا ليس لاثبات التحريف و لكن لاثبات ان الله لم يتعهد بحفظ وحيه السابق بل وضعه أمانة فى يد من أنزل عليهم هذا الوحى و هم لم يحفظوا هذه الامانة .
فموضوع التحريف اكبر من هذا بكثير  .
شكرا مرة أخرى على ردك السابق الذى تميز بالوضوح و المباشرة لأن هذا يسهّل الرد .


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا مجرد جدال لا فائدة منه فقد بينا ان هؤلاء قد غيروا المعنى المقصود من الايات و ليس تغيير الايات ذاتها و قد بينا ان الفعل العبرى بالاصل المراد منه اسأتم و ليس حرفتم.


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> هذا مجرد جدال لا فائدة منه فقد بينا ان هؤلاء قد غيروا المعنى المقصود من الايات و ليس تغيير الايات ذاتها و قد بينا ان الفعل العبرى بالاصل المراد منه اسأتم و ليس حرفتم.


استاذى الكريم انا لا اجادل اطلاقا أنا اناقش و الفرق كبير
ثانيا أذا كان النص العبرى يعنى أساءة الفهم فهل تقول أذاً بخطأ ترجمة الفاندايك التى اعتقد ان تؤمن بها ؟:dntknw: 
و شكرا مرة اخرى على الرد


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

> استاذى الكريم انا لا اجادل اطلاقا أنا اناقش و الفرق كبير
> ثانيا أذا كان النص العبرى يعنى أساءة الفهم فهل تقول أذاً بخطأ ترجمة الفاندايك التى اعتقد ان تؤمن بها ؟:dntknw:
> و شكرا مرة اخرى على الرد


 
و يطلع مين سميث فانديك عشان يكون معصوم من الخطأ لما يترجم الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟

يا مسلميين قلنا ميت مرة اى ترجمة هى من صنع البشر العصمة للأصل العبرى و اليونانى فقط

كما قرأنكم بالضبط...!


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> و يطلع مين سميث فانديك عشان يكون معصوم من الخطأ لما يترجم الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟
> 
> يا مسلميين قلنا ميت مرة اى ترجمة هى من صنع البشر العصمة للأصل العبرى و اليونانى فقط


و لكن استاذى الفاضل انت تعلم جيدا أن ما تتحدث عنه على انه أصل هى ايضا نسخ تمت كتابتها بأيدى بشر .
و العصمة وفق كلامك تكون للأصل الذى كتبه كتبة الاناجيل بخط اليدّ 
هل لى ان أسال اين هو هذا الاصل الذى له العصمة وفق كلامك ؟


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى قال:


> و لكن استاذى الفاضل انت تعلم جيدا أن ما تتحدث عنه على انه أصل هى ايضا نسخ تمت كتابتها بأيدى بشر .
> و العصمة وفق كلامك تكون للأصل الذى كتبه كتبة الاناجيل بخط اليدّ
> هل لى ان أسال اين هو هذا الاصل الذى له العصمة وفق كلامك ؟


 
الاخ فادي بيتكلم عن تراجم ترجمت عن اللغة و النسخ الاصلية
حاول تفرق يا اخي


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية السؤال مش فهمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اتعلموا القراءة والكتابه الآول زهقتونا معاكم


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

mostfa قال:


> *اولا مرحبا بك
> ثانيا اقول لك سبب اعتراضى اولا نقول: إن الانبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام معصومون في زمان النبوة عن الكبائر والصغائر  .
> قالى تعالى
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ
> ...


يا اخى كلامك جميل اذا لماذا تتبع دين نبى قتل سيده فى عمر امه بأن شقها بين جملين وهى ام قرفه وايضا ضاجع سيده ميته فى القبر والبسها قميصه الداخلى  الا يعتبر هذا زنا و لم يمسك عن نفسه اى امرأة اعجبته الا وضاجعها بأسم الزواج وسفك دماء الالاف بأسم الدين وكان يتباهى بكلمه جعلت رزقى على سن رمحى وضحك على ناس بدو يتحاربوا عشرات السنين على بئر ماء بقوله الجنه بها انهار عسل ولبن وجبال كنتاكى وماكدونالدز وحور بكور والمزة من عند فرحات بتاع الآزهر يا خى اسكت قرفتونا


----------



## islam-guide (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*الهروب*

يا كابتن هيرو بلاش تتهرب بتغيير الموضوع للاسلاميات 
ثانيا الكلام اللى انت بتقوله مردود عليه مليون مرة 
ياريت تخليك فى الرد على الشبهات بلاش الدخول فى الاسلاميات لانى ممكن اخرج عن الموضوع المطروح الان اساسا:yahoo:


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكل الموضوع خرج كثير عن مساره و صاحب الموضوع طارحه هرب و ما شفناه بعد*

*يغلق*


----------



## Truth (30 نوفمبر 2006)

لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى قال:


> لا عزيزى الله سبحانه و تعالى قادر على حماية كتبه و لكن ترك مهمة حفظ الكتب الأخرى غير القرأن الكريم لمن أنزلها عليهم ( أمانة) و كونهم خالفوا أمر الله لهم بحفظها و ضيّعهوها فهذا لا يعدّ ضعفا من الله سبحانه و تعالى .
> و المسألة ببساطة الله أمر الناس بعدم السرقة , فهل أذا سرق شخص يعتبر هذا ضعفا من الله ؟
> و اخيرا أقرأ هذه النصوص جيدا
> 
> ...



جميل كلامك...وقد أقنعتني
الحقيقة وجد ان الاسلام يملكون الحجة والقوة أكثر من المشرفين هنا..
و الدليل على ذلك الاسلوب التهجمي الارهابي الذي يتبعه my rock ..فقد كنت قد ارسلت الدواء الشافي لكل هذه التساؤلات و بأسلوب مبسط, لكنه سيادته لم يستطع استيعابها فاعتبرها تعميم واهانة للديانة المسيحية..اني اشك بأنه ليس أكثر من مراهق فأسلوبه الحواري يدل على ذلك بوضوح..
أوجه بكلمتي لجميع المسلمين هنا و أقول "لا يستطيع أعمى أن يقود أعمى فسيقع الاثنان بالحفرة" 
فأرجوكم لو أحببتم النقاش في هكذا مواضيع حساسة اللجوء لأصحابها..
و أنا أدعوكم للبحث في الكتب الروحية و الفلسفية لتساؤلاتكم..
وأنا واثق من وصولكم للجواب الشافي..ودمتم جميعآ في محبة وسلام


----------



## Truth (2 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لم أكن ادافع عن القرآن. 
لا وبل لا عترف بالقرآن كأي نوع من أنواع الكتب.


----------



## dehab (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لا نريدك أن تدافع عن القرآن ولم يطلب أحد منك ذلك ولن يفيدنا إن دافعت عنه أو سببته يقول الحق وهو أصدق القائلين ( من اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه  ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها )صدق الله العظيم


----------



## dehab (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*سؤال بسيط*

ما هي مهمة الأنبياء  كما ورد في الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

dehab قال:


> ما هي مهمة الأنبياء كما ورد في الكتاب المقدس ؟


 
اي انبياء؟
انبياء العهد الجديد ام القديم؟


----------



## dehab (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*أليس في دينكم أنبياء؟  من هم  ؟  وما هي مهمتهم ؟  السؤال واضح  *.


----------



## coptic hero (3 ديسمبر 2006)

dehab قال:


> *أليس في دينكم أنبياء؟  من هم  ؟  وما هي مهمتهم ؟  السؤال واضح  *.



لازم تحدد اى نبى علشان فيه والنبى براحه وفيه والنبى ما تزعل وبرضه النبى بشويش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## dehab (3 ديسمبر 2006)

والنبي ما انت واللي معلمينك ما عارفين حاجة:smil12:


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2006)

dehab قال:


> *أليس في دينكم أنبياء؟ من هم ؟ وما هي مهمتهم ؟ السؤال واضح *.


 
سألتك سؤال بسيط عن اي العهد بتتكلمينو فرددتي السؤال من جديد... ما علينا

الانبياء بصورة عامة مهمتهم تبليغ شعب الله برسالة معينة و تلمذتهم بوصايا الاهية


----------



## عماد كامل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

انا عاوز اعرف انت اية اللى مزعلك بالظبط انة كتب ان العذراء ستلد ابنا وهى تسمية ولا ان الناس هى اللى هاتسمية هو المشكلة ميناللى سمى ولا اية بالظبط انتى مش عارف اى حاجة انتى فاكر اننا زيكو بناخد بالظاهر لا احنا عندنا فى حاجة بندرسها اسمها العقيدة وبندرس القران بتاعكو وعرفين كل حاجة عن الانسان اللى الفة حتى حياتة الشخصية ونزواتة  الانبياء اللى نعرفهم بيكرسو حياتهم لخدمة الرسالة لكن الشخص دة كرس حياتة للزواج من الاطفال والسيدات المتزوجات هو دة النبى اللى انت تقصدة النبى اللى كل كلامة عن الجنس والزواج ومعملة الازواج بس  ربنا مخلقش الانسان علشان كدة ربنا خلق ادم  وجميع المخلوقات علشان تمجدة وعلشان بيحبة ووجدة وحيدا خلق لة حواء من ضلعة انتم بتقولو ان حواء شخص ناقص علم ودين احنا بنقول انها كاملة ومساوية للرجل لانها من ضلعة مش من رجلة فنقول انها اقل منة وانها من راسة فنقول انها اعلى منة بل هى مساوية لة فى كل شىء اما عن كلمة عزراء فالقران ةاقتبسها من الانجيل الذى سبقة بلاف السنين  فبلاش تتكلم عن حاجات انتى متعرفهاش ولو عاوز تعرف فى جهات كتير ممكن تعرفك لكن ادرس القران الاول وفتش ولما تلاقى فى حاجات انتى مفهمتهاش تعالى واحنا هنفهمهالك مش هانعمل زيكو متخفش انتى هاتقتنع وربنا هايفتح قلبك ويعلمك بس لما تجيلك الجراة على شان تسال عن المفهمتوش فى القران من واحد مسيحى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الحكاية كلها كبيرة 
حد يفهمنى


----------



## samehvan (13 ديسمبر 2006)

عماد كامل قال:


> انا عاوز اعرف انت اية اللى مزعلك بالظبط انة كتب ان العذراء ستلد ابنا وهى تسمية ولا ان الناس هى اللى هاتسمية هو المشكلة ميناللى سمى ولا اية بالظبط انتى مش عارف اى حاجة انتى فاكر اننا زيكو بناخد بالظاهر لا احنا عندنا فى حاجة بندرسها اسمها العقيدة وبندرس القران بتاعكو وعرفين كل حاجة عن الانسان اللى الفة حتى حياتة الشخصية ونزواتة  الانبياء اللى نعرفهم بيكرسو حياتهم لخدمة الرسالة لكن الشخص دة كرس حياتة للزواج من الاطفال والسيدات المتزوجات هو دة النبى اللى انت تقصدة النبى اللى كل كلامة عن الجنس والزواج ومعملة الازواج بس  ربنا مخلقش الانسان علشان كدة ربنا خلق ادم  وجميع المخلوقات علشان تمجدة وعلشان بيحبة ووجدة وحيدا خلق لة حواء من ضلعة انتم بتقولو ان حواء شخص ناقص علم ودين احنا بنقول انها كاملة ومساوية للرجل لانها من ضلعة مش من رجلة فنقول انها اقل منة وانها من راسة فنقول انها اعلى منة بل هى مساوية لة فى كل شىء اما عن كلمة عزراء فالقران ةاقتبسها من الانجيل الذى سبقة بلاف السنين  فبلاش تتكلم عن حاجات انتى متعرفهاش ولو عاوز تعرف فى جهات كتير ممكن تعرفك لكن ادرس القران الاول وفتش ولما تلاقى فى حاجات انتى مفهمتهاش تعالى واحنا هنفهمهالك مش هانعمل زيكو متخفش انتى هاتقتنع وربنا هايفتح قلبك ويعلمك بس لما تجيلك الجراة على شان تسال عن المفهمتوش فى القران من واحد مسيحى




كلام كبير قوى ,, يا ريت تكون فاهمه

ولو أن هذا موضوع الأديان الأخرى لرددت على كل كلمة قلتها ولكن للأسف هنا حوار عن المسيحيات

بالمناسبه فيه حاجه مش فاهمها فى الإسلام ممكن أبقى أسألك عليها لما يفتحوا المواضيع الجديدة ؟


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> قلة ادب او خروج عن الموضوع هيحذف​
> 
> مفهوم؟​
> تقول ان الموضوع حذف و لكن اى مداخلة او موضوع يحذف يكون موجود و بجانبه انه محذوف​
> ...


  ما المانع يا طيب المانع انه مرسل من عند الله انه نبي انه مايد من الله انه جاء ليصلح لا لينشر الرديلة يفادي انا كنت عايز اسال هما ليه كل الانبياء لمادكورين في الانجيل زنات


----------



## Fadie (17 يناير 2007)

من قال ان النبى معصوم؟من قال ان النبى جاء ليصلح؟

لماذا تفترضون اشياء هى وهم فى عقولكم فقط؟


----------



## الباحث (17 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> قلة ادب او خروج عن الموضوع هيحذف​
> 
> مفهوم؟​
> تقول ان الموضوع حذف و لكن اى مداخلة او موضوع يحذف يكون موجود و بجانبه انه محذوف​
> ...


 

*أبدأ بقول : لاحول ولاقوه إلا بالله *

*فلم أقرأ سوى هذه الصفحه ولم أتمالك نفسى من الذهول بسبب ما كتبه الأستاذ فادى !!!*

*الأستاذ فادى يصرخ بصوت عالى ويقول نعم زنا داود ويرى الأمر عاديا بل ويؤمن بأن هناك غيره ممن زنا مع أهله ومنهم من زنا بحليله جاره ومنهم من عبد الأصنام وكفر من أجل عيون إمرأه *
*ومنهم من كان يتعرى ومنهم من كان يشرب الخمر  ..........................إلخ      *

*هذه الأمور يراها الأستاذ فادى عاديه ويؤمن بها بل والأعجب أنه هو الذى يندهش عندما يرانا نحن المسلمون نتعجب من مثل هذه الأمور !!!!!!!!!!!!*



*وأكاد أسمع صوت فادى مره أخرى وهو يقول ما المانع أن يزنى ويكفر هؤلاء  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*أقول له يا محترم يا متدين : هؤلاء رسل الله وأنبيائه الذين إختصهم بالوحى والرساله وأنهم أكثر عباد الله معرفه لله وهم المكلفين بإبلاغ رسالته !!!!!!!*


*إذا كان هذا هو سلوكهم فكيف يكونون أمناء على الرساله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*إذا كان هناك من كفر منهم وعبد الأصنام وفقا لكتابك المقدس , فكيف لى أنا العبد الفقير أن أصدقه فى رسالته أو أى كلمه قالها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*وإذا كان هذا هو سلوك وحال من إختاره الله ليبلغ رسالته ...... فكيف يحاسبنى الله بعد ذلك مهما كانت ذنوبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*يا أستاذ فادى فكر بكلامك الذى تصرخ به وتراه عاديا , لترى أنه عجيب غريب يتنافى مع أبسط قواعد العقل والمنطق!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*وأنتهى بقول :*

*لاحول ولاقوه إلا بالله *​


----------



## الباحث (17 يناير 2007)

فادية قال:


> نفسي فيوم من الايام اشوف مسلم ينتقد المسيحيه بالعهد الجديد الذي هو اساس مسيحيتنا
> دائما بيلجؤ للعهد القديم لقله حيلتهم بايجاد ما ينتقدوننا به في صميم عقيدتنا


 

*أستاذه فاديه :*

*كلامك هذا خطير جدااا وتنصل واضح من أساس دينك الذى تقولين أنه الحق !!!!!!!!!!*

*ولو سمعك أحد قساوستك لعنفك بشده على هذا الكلام !!!!!!*


*وأسألك : هل أنت محاوره فعلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*نسأل الله الهدايه*​


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*سؤال بسيط للاخ الباحث,

هل يوجد نص بالقران او السنة يقول ان الانبياء معصومين؟؟

الاجابة هى لا وانما عصمة الانبياء هى اختراع من اختراعاتكم

اما بالنسبة لنقدك لكلام الاخت فادية فاعتقد انك لست قس ولست حتى مسيحى لتتكلم بالنيابة عنهم*


----------



## الباحث (17 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> *سؤال بسيط للاخ الباحث,*
> 
> *هل يوجد نص بالقران او السنة يقول ان الانبياء معصومين؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
*أستاذ Christian Knight*

*أشكرك على الرد رغم أنك لم تجيب على سؤالى وتحاول التطرق للإسلام .*

*أرجو أن تتحدث عن الموضوع وأن تعرض وجهه نظرك أنت كمسيحى وكإنسان يفكر بعقله وأن يكون مصدرك هو عقيدتك التى تؤمن بها وتدافع عنها , دون التطرق للإسلام لأن هذا ليس موضوع الحوار , وإن أردت نفتح موضوع منفصل بعد الإنتهاء من هذه الموضوع إن شاء الله  .*


*وأسألك أسئله بسيطه من العقل أرجو أن تفكر بها جيدا  قبل الإجابه :*


*( 1 ) لو أردت أن ترسل أمانه ( غاليه جداااااا وثمينه جدااااااا) لشخص فى بلد آخر غير الذى تقيم فيه وأن عدم وصول الأمانه يمثل كارثه بالنسبه لك ولهذا الشخص الذى تريد إيصالها إليها : *

*هل سترسل الأمانه الغاليه مع لص أو مع شخص سىء السلوك مشبوه !!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*أم أنك ستحسن إختيار من تكلفهم بهذه المهمه .*

*( 2 ) ولو أنك كنت تعلم الغيب . وتعلم السلوك الغيبى للبشر *

*أعتقد أنك ستختار أكثر الناس أمانه وإخلاص وسلوك حسن .*

*( 3 ) بفرض أنك أصبحت رئيسا للجمهوريه .*

*هل ستختار سفرائك الذين يمثلون الدوله من قطاع الطرق والمشبوهين وشاربى الخمر والزناه ليكونوا عنوانا لبلدك !!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*يا أستاذى الفاضل هذا يتعلق بأمر دنيوى تافه وبسيط ورغم ذلك نتردد ونتأنى ونأخذا بالأسباب لنحسن الإختيار !!!!!*

*فما بالك برساله سماويه وتعاليم دينيه نهايتها إما الجنه وإما النار , وأن الله عالم الغيب القادر على كل شىء المطلع على قلوب العباد هو الذى يختار سفرائه وأنبيائه لتبليغ هذه الرساله الخطيره  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هذه الأمانه الخطيره التى يتوقف عليها مصير البشر إما نار أبديه أو جنه الخلد !!!!!*
*هل يتم إرسال هذه الأمانه من خلال زناه وشاربى خمر وعبده أصنام ,  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! هل هذا يليق بجلال الله وعلم الله !!!!!!*

*وإذا كان هذا هو حال من إختارهم الله وإختصهم بالرساله والوحى من دون البشر , وإذا كان هذا هو حال أقرب الناس إلى الله وأكثرهم معرفه لله والذين يجب أن يكونوا قدوه ومثلا يحتذى به !!!! فكيف سيحاسب الله البشر العاديين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*أرجو التفكير بحياد قبل الرد*



*نسأل الله الهدايه *


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*هناك فرق شاسع بين ان يكون الشخص زانى وبين ان يكون قد وقع فى خطية زنا وتاب عنها فلا يجوز ان تطلق على داود النبى انه زانى لانه وقع فى خطية زنا وتاب عنها ونفس الامر بالنسبة لبقية الانبياء.............

وبالنسبة لسؤالك فالله ارسل افضل البشر طبعا لكن لم يقل احد انهم معصومين وانت نفسك لم تعطنى دليل سواء من كتبك او من العقل والمنطق على عصمة الانبياء فالعصمة هى صفة الله وحده فقط ولا يجوز نسبها الى اى كائن اخر مهمن كان

نقطة اخيرة وهامة وهى انكم المسلمين تلاحظون خطايا الانبياء فى الكتاب المقدس وتتجاهلون الدرس الذى يريد توصيله الكتاب المقدس والاهم من ذلك انكم تتجاهلون خطايا محمد وتدافعون عنها فى حين نحن على الاقل نعترف بخطايا الانبياء ولا نخترع مبررات غير منطقية لها*


----------



## الباحث (18 يناير 2007)

*أستاذ Christian Knight

**



هناك فرق شاسع بين ان يكون الشخص زانى وبين ان يكون قد وقع فى خطية زنا وتاب عنها فلا يجوز ان تطلق على داود النبى انه زانى لانه وقع فى خطية زنا وتاب عنها ونفس الامر بالنسبة لبقية الانبياء.............


وبالنسبة لسؤالك فالله ارسل افضل البشر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

يا عزيزى التوبه لاعلاقه لها بالموضوع ...... لأنها بين العبد وربه !!!!!!! فلا داعى للخلط وتبسيط الأمور تبسيطا يخل بالمعنى ويقلل من خطوره القضيه التى يتوقف عليها مصير البشريه .

ومنعا للخلط أو التبسيط أو الإختزال سأشرح وأستفيض ليظهر المراد بإذن الله :


الخطأ المتعمد من شخص فى موقع مسئوليه والمفترض أنه قدوه ومثل لسائر الناس يختلف إختلافا كبيرا عن نفس الخطأ الذى يصدر من إنسان عادى بسيط , فعندما يخطأ الشخص الذى فى موقع المسئوليه وهو أكثر الناس إدراكا لخطوره الخطأ الذى يرتكبه وأبعاده وتأثيره ....فإن الخطأ فى هذه الحاله فادح لأنه لايقتصر على شخصه ومصداقيته فحسب وإنما يمتد ليؤثر على غيره , أما فى الحاله الثانيه فإن الخطأ أهون لأنه لايخرج عن دائره الخطأ الفردى البحت .


وفى موضوعنا نجد أن الأنبياء والرسل قد علموا الحق وعرفوا الله أكثر من أى شخص على وجه الأرض, وقد إختصهم الله دون سائر البشر بالوحى وتبليغ الرساله ,وليكونوا قدوه لسائر الناس فى سلوكهم وفى تطبيقهم لتعاليم الله . بمعنى آخر هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل فى موقع مسئوليه خطير ويتحملون مهمه ثقيله تتعلق بمصير كافه البشر !!!!

فعندما يقوم النبى بعد كل هذه المعرفه وهو مدرك لخطوره ما يفعل بممارسه الزنا ثم يكفر بالله ثم يعبد الأصنام فإنه بذلك قد ضارب عرض الحائط بكافه التعاليم والأوامر الشرائع السماويه التى من المفترض أن يجاهد فى سبيل هدايه الناس إلى تطبيقها وأن سبيله فى ذلك أن يكون أول من يطبقها على نفسه كمثل وكقدوه , فإنه بذلك قد إستهان بالأثر الذى يمكن أن يترتب على هذا الخطأ من فقدان الناس للمصداقيه فى الرساله , فإنه بذلك قد إستخف بالعهد الذى قطعه على نفسه أمام الله للقيام بهذه المسئوليه الخطيره .................

هذا يعنى التشكيك وفقدان المصداقيه فى الشخص نفسه وفى الرساله والوحى وفى كل شىء !!!!!!!

ويعنى أيضا أن هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل لم يكونوا أهلا لتحمل هذه المسئوليه الخطيره التى يتوقف عليها مصير البشر !!!!!!! 

ويعنى أيضا أن الله لم يحسن إختيار من يتولى هذه المسئوليه !!!!!!! ويعنى أيضا أن الله يريد أن يشككنا ويضلنا لأنه لم يجد سوى زناه شاربى خمر عبده أصنام ليبلغوا رسالته (حاشا لله) .


ويعنى أيضا أن أى شخص من حقه أن يكفر بالله وليس عليه ذنب وحجته أنه لم يكن ليصدق زانى شارب خمر عابد للأصنام حتى لو تاب بعد ذلك , لأن التوبه بين العبد وربه !!!!!!





باقى كلامك قمت بالرد عليه فى مداخلتى السابقه وأكرر منعا للتشتيت وتحوير الموضوع بأنه يمكنك فتح موضوع منفصل عن الأنبياء فى القرآن الكريم أو عن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن العصمه ..........ولكن بعد الإنتهاء من هذا الموضوع . وإن شاء الله ستجد الأمر مختلفا وستعرف منزله هؤلاء الأنبياء العظيمه فى القرآن وكيف أنهم كانوا أفضل خلق الله وليسوا مجرد زناه شاربى خمر عبده أصنام .




هل ما زلت ترى الأمر عاديا يا صديقى !!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟ فكر قبل أن تكتب .




نسأل الله الهدايه 



*


----------



## Fadie (18 يناير 2007)

> *يا عزيزى التوبه لاعلاقه لها بالموضوع ...... لأنها بين العبد وربه !!!!!!! فلا داعى للخلط وتبسيط الأمور تبسيطا يخل بالمعنى ويقلل من خطوره القضيه التى يتوقف عليها مصير البشريه .*


 
خطورة ايه؟

كعادتك تصر على احراج نفسك

الان امام الجميع اخرج لى مهام النبى من الكتاب المقدس و الكلام واضح فاذا لم ارى ردا صريحا سيحذف ردك



> *الخطأ المتعمد من شخص فى موقع مسئوليه والمفترض أنه قدوه ومثل لسائر الناس يختلف إختلافا كبيرا عن نفس الخطأ الذى يصدر من إنسان عادى بسيط , فعندما يخطأ الشخص الذى فى موقع المسئوليه وهو أكثر الناس إدراكا لخطوره الخطأ الذى يرتكبه وأبعاده وتأثيره ....فإن الخطأ فى هذه الحاله فادح لأنه لايقتصر على شخصه ومصداقيته فحسب وإنما يمتد ليؤثر على غيره , أما فى الحاله الثانيه فإن الخطأ أهون لأنه لايخرج عن دائره الخطأ الفردى البحت*


 
و ما هى مسئولية النبى؟

اخرجها لى من الكتاب المقدس الان و لا اريد كلام مرسل



> *وفى موضوعنا نجد أن الأنبياء والرسل قد علموا الحق وعرفوا الله أكثر من أى شخص على وجه الأرض, وقد إختصهم الله دون سائر البشر بالوحى وتبليغ الرساله ,وليكونوا قدوه لسائر الناس فى سلوكهم وفى تطبيقهم لتعاليم الله . بمعنى آخر هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل فى موقع مسئوليه خطير ويتحملون مهمه ثقيله تتعلق بمصير كافه البشر !!!!*


 
دليلك على هذا الكلام من الكتاب المقدس يا هذا

اكرر لن تكتب كلمة واحدة قبل ان تضع مهام النبى من الكتاب المقدس و الدليل على ما ذكرته اعلى

و بالمرة ابقى رد على سؤال الاخ فارس مسيحى و اثبت ان انبيائك معصومين هذا ان كنت تقدر على الحوار فى الاسلاميات فأخرك تشبيه لمجرد التشبيه ليس اكثر


----------



## الباحث (18 يناير 2007)

> خطورة ايه؟
> 
> كعادتك تصر على احراج نفسك
> 
> ...


 

أي دليل يا أستاذ  الذى تريده !!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل تريد حجه لغلق الموضوع أو الإيقاف !!!! 


*إن كنت لا تعلم معنى كلمه نبى أو معنى كلمه رسول من الله وما هى مسئولياته فلن يفلح معك أى شرح أو توضيح ولن تكون فى حاجه لكتب الأرض لتفهم.*

*هل نحتاج للكتاب المقدس أو القرآن الكريم أو التوراه أو أى كتاب لنفهم أو لنخرج مهام الرسول أو النبى !!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*فما هى حكمه الله من إختيار رسل من نوعيه شاربى الخمر والزناه وعبده الأصنام !؟؟؟ *
*تترك الأصل وتهدد وتتوعد بهدف خلق جو معين للهروب !!!!!!!!*


*يا فادى أشفق عليك فعلا وإن كنت تريد غلق الموضوع أو إيقاف عضويتى كعادتك عندما لاتجد ما ترد به علينا فافعل ما تشاء وإحذف ما تشاء !!!!!  *






> و بالمرة ابقى رد على سؤال الاخ فارس مسيحى و اثبت ان انبيائك معصومين هذا ان كنت تقدر على الحوار فى الاسلاميات فأخرك تشبيه لمجرد التشبيه ليس اكثر


 
*لك الحق يا عزيزى أن تفتح موضوع منفصل عن الأنبياء وعصمتهم فى القرآن الكريم .*

*وسبق أن أشرت لذلك وتكرار السؤال بهذا الشكل من جانبك أنت وزميلك برغم تكرار نفس الإجابه يعنى أنك تريد التشتيت المتعمد وتحوير الموضوع !!!!!!!*




*أحمد الله أن الزملاء النصارى فى كافه المواضيع التى أدخلها لايجدوا سوى الحذف أو الإيقاف !!!!*


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2007)

الباحث قال:


> *إن كنت لا تعلم معنى كلمه نبى أو معنى كلمه رسول من الله وما هى مسئولياته فلن يفلح معك أى شرح أو توضيح ولن تكون فى حاجه لكتب الأرض لتفهم.*
> 
> *هل نحتاج للكتاب المقدس أو القرآن الكريم أو التوراه أو أى كتاب لنفهم أو لنخرج مهام الرسول أو النبى !!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




هذا تهرب يا اخ الباحث, فأن اردت النقاش من حدود الكتاب المقدس وجب عليك الالتزام بمحتواه و مفرداته و تعريفاته و لا تغصب ما تعتقده او ما تعرفه بحسب فلسفتك لتشرك الكتاب المقدس فيه

فأن اردت الكلام في الكتاب المقدس و تحديدا على الانبياء وجب عليك التحدد بالكتاب المقدس و نظرته
و غير ذلك فهو تهرب يا عزيزي
 


*



أحمد الله أن الزملاء النصارى فى كافه المواضيع التى أدخلها لايجدوا سوى الحذف أو الإيقاف !!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ما اهو ردك موجود و انت مش مطرود؟ يبقى كلامك هذا دليله ايه؟ قالولوا ايضا؟


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*يا حول الله يا رب!! كل اللى حضرتك عملته يا اخينا الباحث انك كررت نفس الكلام هو هو اللى اترد عليه ومجبتلناش اى دليل سواء من كتبك او العقل والمنطق ان الانبياء معصومين ولذا رجاء اذا كنت مصمما على ان الانبياء معصومين ان تحضر لنا الدليل.*


----------



## fouad2002 (19 يناير 2007)

*لا حول ولا قوة الى بالله انا عندي سؤال محدد ما الهدف من ارسال الرسل و الانبياء. وان كان هم ايضا مثلنا يعصون.. فما الفرق  بينننا وبين الانبياء  حيث انهم هم ايضا يحتاجون من يصلحهم ولكي توضح الفكرة الرسول يحتاج رسول يرشده ارجو الافادة*


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> *لا حول ولا قوة الى بالله انا عندي سؤال محدد ما الهدف من ارسال الرسل و الانبياء. وان كان هم ايضا مثلنا يعصون.. فما الفرق  بينننا وبين الانبياء  حيث انهم هم ايضا يحتاجون من يصلحهم ولكي توضح الفكرة الرسول يحتاج رسول يرشده ارجو الافادة*



الفرق انهم افضل مننا لكن ليسوا معصومين


----------



## الباحث (5 فبراير 2007)

أنا لست نبيا ولامرسلا .........ولم أزنى ولم أقتل ولم أشرب خمرا فى حياتى ولم أخون جارى وأمارس الزنا مع زوجته , ولم أمارس زنا المحارم , ولم أعبد صنما من دون الله . وبالتالى لايشرفنى أن يكون أمثال هؤلاء من يبلغونى رساله الله فأنا أو أى شخص عادى أفضل منهم جميعا !!!!!!


ومن حقكم أيضا أن تنظروا إليهم على أنهم أفضل من الناس جميعا !!!!
فمن حق أى شخص أن يضع عصابه على عينيه ليحرم نفسه نور الشمس !!!!!!!!!!



يكفى هذا القدر فالإستمرار يعنى الجدال والتعصب الأعمى , والردود والتعليقات كافيه لمن له عقل وألقى السمع وهو شهيد .



تحياتى العطره


----------



## Fadie (5 فبراير 2007)

> *إن كنت لا تعلم معنى كلمه نبى أو معنى كلمه رسول من الله وما هى مسئولياته فلن يفلح معك أى شرح أو توضيح ولن تكون فى حاجه لكتب الأرض لتفهم*


 
*لا تتهرب و كن رجلا و لو لمرة واحدة فى حياتك و أجب*

*نفسى اشوفك مرة واحدة تجيب ولا تتهرب*

*اخرج لى معنى نبى او رسول و مهامه من الكتاب المقدس الان*

*ام انك تتكلم مع مسيحيين من منطلق اسلامى؟!*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (5 فبراير 2007)

تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم .......... اخى الفاضل اليك هدية منى وارجو من الرب ان ينير بنورة عليك لتعرف الحقيقة والهدية هى تفسير سفر صموئيل النبى بالكامل اتمنى ان تبحث عن الحقيقة بنفسك وانا فى انتظار ردك واريد ان اعرف اين الفضيحة التى اتيت بة واشكرك ع مشاركتك والرب قريب لمن يدعوة صلوا من اجلى اجلى ومن اجل الاخ الفاضل ان يعرف الحق والرب معكم ........ اثناسيوس الرسول/SIZE]


----------



## mohamed5555 (5 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بص يا مصطفى اول حاجة المكان اللى بنصلى فية اسمة كنيسة مش معبد ..
> 
> و اعتقد انت عارف كويس ان اسمها كنيسة
> 
> ...



والله يا اخت انا لما بشوف صليب بحس بنفور من ناحيته و كذلك احساسي تجاه الكهنةهو النفور
والله لما بادخل المسجد بحس براحة نفسية عجيبة و كل المسلمين كده
و الحمد لله


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (5 فبراير 2007)

وهذا الرابط هو تفسير لسفر صموئيل النبى بالكامل[Chttp://www.smcfag.org/HTML/FrAntoniousBooks/PDF/OT/2Samuel.pdfOLOR="Red"][/COLOR]


----------



## الباحث (6 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> وهذا الرابط هو تفسير لسفر صموئيل النبى بالكامل[Chttp://www.smcfag.org/HTML/FrAntoniousBooks/PDF/OT/2Samuel.pdfOLOR="Red"][/color]


 

أتمنى أن أجد لك موضوعا واحدا تتحدث فيه من خلال فهمك وليس مجرد ناقل لمواضيع أعتقد أنك لم تكلف نفسك عناء قراءتها !!!!!!!!!مواضيعك كلها تشهد على ذلك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يا استاذ لاتضع روابط وتحدث من داخل عقلك ومن خلال فهمك لما تقرأ دون وضع روابط ونقل مواضيع من هنا أو هناك !!!!!!!!!!!



تحياتى ودعائى لك أن تقرأ وأن تفهم وتستوعب ما تقرأ


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمحبتك ..... صلى من اجلى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 فبراير 2007)

اين الفضيحة ؟ :smil12:


----------



## mrkadora (9 فبراير 2007)

اتمنى الهدؤ بين الاخوه المسلمين والسيحيين ولا داعى للردود المستفزه من الطرفين واتمنى الرد على نفس السؤال


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (3 مارس 2007)

al2anbeya2 3endana laysoo ma3soomoon wala yoojad 3endana fada2e7 zay mu7amad allathy kana yazny kula yawm wa hwa ma3soom 3ala ra2yukum   roo7 ya mustafa shoof  makhazy islamak  we ba3dan ertaf3 ela mustawa al deen elmasee7y altaher


----------



## الياس جمال (4 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
انا اسف لني دخلت ومش فاهم اي شي انا بس عاوز اسئل وين الفضيح 
انا مستعد لو اني جات متاخر بس مستعد انو اتكلم مع اي شخص بقول انو المسيحين جهل وغير فاهمين الدين انو الدين المسيحي غير صحيح


----------

